# Stockton Fringe Festival



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

We're just booked into the CC Whitewater site in Stockton for the festival from 29th July to 1st August - anyone else going to be there? 

Free comedy & music for a few days - sounds like fun!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

That's my favourite site when visiting rellies - Asda to the rear of the site and Morrisons as you approach it off the A19/A66. The pub also does great food and beer too. Fuel also cheap at both stores.

Colin


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Ah Memories this is where we spent our first 2 nights in the escape, late november cold and damp, it was great.
Nice site.
Don't forget to fill up with water BEFORE pitching up and try not to pitch on an occupied pitch   :lol: 
Sue n John


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for that - good to know it's a decent site. It marks the start of a 6 week hols for us and the first time in Stockton - so really looking forward to it!


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,
Love the Stockton site, we spend each Christmas and New Year there, hardstanding can be in short supply (unless you have booked a "Super Pitch"). There is a "nature reserve" created from post industrial wasteland next to the site - good for dogs, unfortunately the White Water Canoe course is undergoing reconstruction ready to be a training ground for the Olympics, it is a nice walk around it. About a 30 minute walk into Stockton along the river. Great views of the A19 flyover (serious!) I walk the dogs down there and stand under it and listed to the traffic! (I know a bit weird - but the right distance for the dogs!), handy for shopping - Teesside Retail Park is on the way in, easy walk to Stockton, and I guess Middlesbrough is about 3 miles away. You can see the Cleveland hills in the distance and they are not far for a visit.
John


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You are not staying there long enough - much more to see and do - its in a good location. eg: the following w/e the Tall Ships are in Hartlepool, just a spit and a throw from the site


----------

